# Insufficient memory or disk space. Cannot display the requested font



## roypeled (May 6, 2005)

Im not sure whether this goes here or in the "Operating systems" forum, so Im cross-posting.

I recently got a new desktop computer. AMD athlon 3200, 512MB Ram, 80GB HD. Running WIN XP on it (Hebrew version).

EVerything is fine, it works fast, all is cool. BUT - after a week or two I began getting "Insufficient memory or disk space. Cannot display the requested font" messages when I try to open a word document. This happens only when I try to open word docs.

I realy did not put much stuff on the computer (yet). It should have lots and lots and lots of disk space. Im also not using any heavy applications. Normaly the only things I have open are Avant browser and word. nothing more than than.

Any ideas? Its quite frustrating to restart all the time and with a new computer.

Thanks,

Roy


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Check out this, it looks like it may be a solution?
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/906899


----------



## roypeled (May 6, 2005)

I'll try it out. Thanks!


----------

